# First eggs in 40 years!!



## alimay (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi, Our female Herman, who we have had for 40 years, spent last year with another male that a friend of ours has. we have never had eggs before and last friday she just popped one out on the way out of her house. the next day she lay another on the lawn after having a bath. I have incubated them both, but what are the odds of them being fertile with no digging activity? also how long before i can tell if the eggs are fertile or not? thanks in advance


----------



## tortadise (Jul 16, 2014)

It's worth a shot to incubate them, even if layer on top of the ground. Herman's incubate rather quickly 3-4 weeks you should see development.


----------



## alimay (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks they are in an incubator. what should be the first thing i notice about the egg becoming fertile?


----------



## alimay (Jul 16, 2014)

forgot to mention they are in an incubator inside my house!


----------



## Tom (Jul 16, 2014)

Many tortoises will drop eggs on the surface when they are just starting to breed. I call this "priming the pump". I agree with Kelly. It is possible that they are fertile, but don't be overly disappointed if they are not. Chances are good that she will bury the next clutch.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 17, 2014)

Wooow, 40 years is a long time! Having my tort for only a couple, I guess I forgot how long this little guy will be with me! You could candle it after a few weeks to check if there is an embryo inside.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 17, 2014)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 17, 2014)

Me too. Keep my finger crossed for you.


----------



## alimay (Jul 17, 2014)

im not holding out much hope for them as I think these are just taster eggs so to speak! Ill check them in a week. In the mean time Im watching her like a hawk, she has a large soil patch on a slope, which she is basking in the same position that she would dig and lay. fingers crossed we will get a real clutch soon.

Ill let you all know what happens with the two eggs


----------



## Wanda (Jul 18, 2014)

I have found that the very first sign that an egg is fertile is that it chalks over. A small whiter spot appears at the top of the egg and grows bigger to form a band around the egg. I have seen this start as early as two days into incubation


----------



## alimay (Jul 19, 2014)

thanks for all your replies! 

there is an air bubble I can see and one end is darker than the rest! I dont hold much hope for them though. 
On the upside I have caught her digging with her back feet today and wandering round constantly, so I think tomorrow we should have a real clutch to incubate!! eggciting times


----------

